# New Holland vs. John Deere Net Wrap



## nightrunner

I am looking into getting into the custom baling and have a few question for you experts out there.

I was wondering if i would buy a NH round baler or JD round baler if I could run any other brand of net wrap in either of them, such as a FARMERS brand or GIRO?

Also I see that these are the two most popular balers, quite expensive I may add, is their any other balers that do the same quality job as these two? what kind of net wrap would they need to run efficiently and effectively.

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## jdhayboy

We run a 7000 ft role of Titan wrap. I think it cost somewhere $220-$230 per roll of the 5ft wrap. We usually get about 160 rds out of a roll (little larger than a 5x5) and I have the baler set to wrap the bale 1.8 times. I tell people that and they look at me like I'm crazy... but it works and I don't have any problems with bales being loose. I hear NH wrap works really well and is cheaper than JD cover edge wrap. I know the JD wrap is expensive and I'm not really all that fanatic about the cover edge. 
On the baler... we run a JD 568 and that thing will eat anything you put in front of it, no clogging. Most of guys that do big time custom work around here either have a JD 468 or 568 and trade for a new one every year. Dont know to much about NH theres not very many of them in this area.


----------



## swmnhay

Vermeer makes a good baler also.What ever baler you chose a good dealer is important.

I've used Tytan,Winmore,Farmers,Tama and now use Pritchett netwrap.The Pritchett netwrap is much heavier and costs less.Hands down no comparison.


----------



## panhandle9400

Dont know much about NH balers but I run JD 568 ' s and they will eat the hay .average windrow we run 10 to 12mph does fine job on the ground. We get a truck load of net wrap and big baler twine so our cost are lower . 67" net wrap costing 185.00 and 25.00 for big baler twine 350 # .I have used most all brands in the past , I will not ever use JD wrap or twine for their cost are too high .


----------



## barnrope

I bought a new baler this spring. The JD dealer is 3 miles away. The Vermmer dealer is 23 miles away. I bought the Vermeer because the dealer is better and the baler is better made, easier to load the net, and will gobble up massive windows at a high speed.

I have used a few different kinds of net wrap. I like the Pritchett also. It is very reasonably priced and is strong and heavy.


----------



## baddog201

I run deere round balers now the new holland i used to run which was a br740a crop cutter was a big piece of junk i wont buy another one ever. As far as the net is concerned i run off brand net and have never had a problem with it jd told me i couldnt run any net but theirs that was a lie it is alot more money. I would recommend a deere baler


----------



## organicfarmer1972

I'm looking into a BR750, can you tell me the problems you had with your old one?


----------



## rjmoses

I use Titan netwrap at about $240/role.

At the risk of starting a NH/JD war, I run a BR780A with Bale Command. I netwrap all my bales. It does have a tendency to jam on the right side when the hay gets a little tough, but I use that as my cue to stop baling! The only problem to date after 2400 bales was I broke a belt a couple of weeks ago, but that was mostly my fault.

There are two optional belt guides available on the 780 and I recommend both if you are baling on hills. The belts have a tendency to wonder if you don't have good windrows when going across a hillside.

I bale at 56" for under hay tarp storage, 60" custom baling and 66" for shed storage. I warp 2 3/4 wraps for outside storage. I am going to try 2 wraps for inside storage next year.

Ralph


----------



## baddog201

organicfarmer1972 said:


> I'm looking into a BR750, can you tell me the problems you had with your old one?


Well I was on my third set of endless belts in a year, one day my pick up wouldnt go up so i had to drive down the road with it, onther day my back door fell off taking my belts with it. had a wiring issue i got rid of it mid year and traded for my jd458 and havent had any problems with it at all and almost 10,000 bales thru it this year


----------



## jtpfarm

Both JD and NH make a good baler. I am Die hard JD but own a NH baler. JD uses an all belt system which is better for starting the bale in wet crops but have a complicated wrap system. The NH uses belts and 4 dimpled rollers which makes it somewhat hard to start a bale in crops like long slippery super dry road ditch hay but has a very simple wrapping system. I have a 1995 660 new holland that has over 66,000 bales through it with no major breakdowns due to very good maintinance. Bottom line is no matter what brand you buy, take the time to go through and learn exactly how everything on the baler works. This will make preventative mantinance much simpler.

Also the best thing you can do if you do buy a new holland is to put JD style belts on. The factory NH are to smooth.


----------



## hiplains hayman

My thought on round balers is pretty well everyone builds a good, dependable, high capacity machine these days. We run a Vermeer 605M simply because we were offered a better trade than we got at Hesston, John Deere, or New Holland. 
On net, I have noted no difference aside from price.


----------



## Feed Hay

I was at the Farm Progress show and AGCO's Hesston series has a round baler I looked at and they told me you can get a free netwrap option until the end of the year. That added them to my option list with Vermeer and JD. AGCO has a dealer north of me in Effingham. Also the one person on here, swmnhay sells netwrap, talked to him at the Hay Expo, he has a good price and sells nice heavy netwrap I bet he can match most prices shipped to your farm, he had a good offer for me. I am just now looking for a netwrap baler to replace my old JD 535 and swmnhay sold me on the netwrap he sells. Just an option.


----------



## greengrow

rjmoses said:


> I use Titan netwrap at about $240/role.
> 
> At the risk of starting a NH/JD war, I run a BR780A with Bale Command. I netwrap all my bales. It does have a tendency to jam on the right side when the hay gets a little tough, but I use that as my cue to stop baling! The only problem to date after 2400 bales was I broke a belt a couple of weeks ago, but that was mostly my fault.
> 
> There are two optional belt guides available on the 780 and I recommend both if you are baling on hills. The belts have a tendency to wonder if you don't have good windrows when going across a hillside.
> 
> I bale at 56" for under hay tarp storage, 60" custom baling and 66" for shed storage. I warp 2 3/4 wraps for outside storage. I am going to try 2 wraps for inside storage next year.
> 
> Ralph


Yep belts wander, bearings wear out, and the pickup is junk. after 7500 bales the packer broke, the same modle next door paker broke in 3000 bales. The rear door locking pins are weak.

It could certainly bale fast in good quality dry hay, and haylage is OK. It really does not like dry barley straw. Left standing by a JD.

Just have to change th brake tension on the wrap when changing between some types.


----------



## haybaler101

greengrow said:


> Yep belts wander, bearings wear out, and the pickup is junk. after 7500 bales the packer broke, the same modle next door paker broke in 3000 bales. The rear door locking pins are weak.
> 
> It could certainly bale fast in good quality dry hay, and haylage is OK. It really does not like dry barley straw. Left standing by a JD.
> 
> Just have to change th brake tension on the wrap when changing between some types.


My BR780A has 11,000 bales through it. Original endless belts with no issues, replaced on roller bearing, and broke the packer one time due to operator error. I ran a huge wad of sopping wet hay in the pickup that one of my fine guys I do custom work raked up for me. Other than that, keep net wrap in it and stay out of my way. It eats absolutely everything including balage, very dry super chopped CASEIH rotor straw and John Deere balers that won't bale any of the above.


----------

